
The Russian Vaccine - folli
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/08/11/the-russian-vaccine
======
Chazprime
CNN is reporting that this will be made available to other nations in
November. I suspect Putin will offer the vaccine to the US and Trump will
seize the opportunity to attempt to win re-election because the "radical
Democrats" are balking at accepting a vaccine that's been in human trials for
a mere two months.

Ugh.

~~~
secretsatan
Or Putin is Goading trump into making some stupid announcement or irrational
decision, and Putin doesn't really care who wins so long as the US is in
disarray. Don't a bunch of Trump supporters now beleive this is all a
plandemic? I would be a quandry wouldn't it, if trump tells them to take a
vaccine for a hoax? But it's not bill gates offering it, so maybe a russian
one will be alright?

